

React.js Internals with Nick Niemeir - christiansmith
https://plus.google.com/events/cpuemsgmdltri201f25ud3fsnn8

======
Nevraeka
If you missed it, we recorded the session -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAgSdSikSCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAgSdSikSCc)

